# X-Ray and Camera Film



## Ocean (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey Y'all,

Does the X-Ray and Camera Film need to be unexposed, or undeveloped to gain maximum silver content?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 7, 2011)

It would be my opinion that either condition would be similar, and the best possible way to obtain such film. None of the silver halide has been removed until it has been developed. 

Harold


----------



## Ocean (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

